# Please provide Statutory declaration or affidavit letter sample



## Shen500 (Jan 29, 2016)

I intend to apply for the 189 skilled migration visa

My skills assessing authority (vetassess) needs "A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit stating you are not in Australia at the time of applying" .. Can anyone provide me a sample letter. I have no idea what to include. 

Regards
Shen


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Shen500 said:


> I intend to apply for the 189 skilled migration visa
> 
> My skills assessing authority (vetassess) needs "A Statutory Declaration or Affidavit stating you are not in Australia at the time of applying" .. Can anyone provide me a sample letter. I have no idea what to include.
> 
> ...


You need a statutory declaration for VA only if any of the addresses you mention in your application form are of Australia.

If not, there is no need for this. You can proceed without this, they will not charge you extra money.


----------



## Shen500 (Jan 29, 2016)

mystique1234 said:


> You need a statutory declaration for VA only if any of the addresses you mention in your application form are of Australia.
> 
> If not, there is no need for this. You can proceed without this, they will not charge you extra money.



nop, they told me in writing to provide statutory declaration although I live in Sri Lanka and no Australian addresses included. Otherwise I'll be charged more. But they don't provide any of the formats. So, I have to find a format my self.


----------



## Shen500 (Jan 29, 2016)

So, if anyone have a format or sample letter please be kind enough to send me the link etc or upload. Thanks


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Shen500 said:


> nop, they told me in writing to provide statutory declaration although I live in Sri Lanka and no Australian addresses included. Otherwise I'll be charged more. But they don't provide any of the formats. So, I have to find a format my self.


Weird.

I have submitted my VETASSESS skills assessment in Jan2016 and I went ahead without providing a statutory declaration. Neither did the system or CO ask for one from me.They have charged me the fees excluding GST. 

If this does not pacify you, please see the FAQ at the bottom of this page which mentions clearly that the requirement is only when one of your addresses is in Australia:
General Migration Skills Assessment Fee - VETASSESS

That aside, all of what you are asking for has already been asked many times in this forum. You just have to search for it. I just did a search and found the below link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time-362.html


----------

